
Crowdfunding platform based in blockchain technology - marysch
mintMe is here to revolutionize how people help each other by allowing both sides to earn through an innovative way of crowdfunding. A Platform for Distributed Ledger Technology (DLT) token generation and exchange; a digital marketplace where traders, creators, and any users can hold, buy and sell cryptocurrencies using digital assets supported by us. Based on the Webchain Blockchain, it&#x27;s gathering all of the innovative features of this modern technology: security, speed, and trust, overcoming issues that other crowdfunding platforms present. In mintMe’s platform, anyone has the possibility of creating a token that represents him&#x2F;her self or projects, allowing them to back it up with their original creations and content, being able to promote it to a huge set of possible supporters and buyers in order to obtain support for their campaigns. At the same time, the created tokens are part of a trading chart where investors of all kinds can also keep the possibilities of earning from it either by offering the tokens for a higher price or holding them. mintMe is also a social platform where cryptocurrency traders can interact with token creators and other traders, which signifies the best environment for business growth, partnership and market. Reach your maximum potential as a content creator, growing and letting people know about you; Expand your possibilities as a trader and support people in which you believe, you can achieve anything at mintMe!
======
gnikif
This is so 2017

